# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik woon in een biodiverse omgeving

## Leontien

> Hogere biodiversiteit in de omgeving zorgt voor meer diverse bacteriën op en in het menselijk lichaam.


Nu .nl

Het blijkt dus dat je gezonder bent als je in een bosrijke omgeving woont. Dat is dan een biodiverse omgeving. Je hebt dan bacteriën op en in je lichaam die ziekmakende bacteriën weghouden.

Woon jij in een biodiverse omgeving en merk je dat je dan gezonder bent? Of woon jij juist in de stad en merk je dat je vaker ziek bent?

----------


## christel1

Leontien,
Vroeger woonde mijn vriend in Brussel, ja je kent het wel he de hoofdstad van ons kleine landje en elke dag moesten we neusdruppeltjes gebruiken want onze neus zat altijd verstopt en ook kreeg ik daar vaker last van mijn astma, ik moest heel veel puffen. 
Nu woont hij aan een natuurreservaat en ik denk dat ik nog maar enkele keren neusdruppeltjes moeten gebruiken heb en dan was ik nog echt verkouden ook, dus echt ziek. 
Ook zagen we in Brussel heel veel zwart stof binnen in het appartement en als je het ziet liggen dan adem je het ook op. Waar hij nu woont hebben we dat allemaal niet meer, ja wel gewoon wit stof maar dat zal overal wel liggen veronderstel ik. 
Ik denk gewoon dat de lucht er zuiverder is, alhoewel ik het niet echt weet maar ik voel wel als ik daar ben dat ik mijn puffer bijna niet moet gebruiken en de neusdruppeltjes al helemaal niet meer...

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik woon in een dorpje met een poldergebied en een bos, desondanks ook dichtbij de grotere stad... ik weet niet of ik vaker of minder vaak ziek ben, maar ik voel me geestelijk altijd wel tot rust komen als ik door de polder of door het bos wandel of fiets en als je je geestelijk rustiger voelt gaat het vaak lichamelijk ook beter  :Smile:

----------

